# WIN a copy of Modern warfare 2



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Hi folks, click on the link and enter the answers to be in with a chance of winning modern warfare 2

http://www.playfire.com/win-codmw2/313831323735

1. Infinity Ward

2. PS3, Xbox 360 and PC

3. November 10th 2009

4. fourzerotwo

5. Dual-wield handguns

6. Modern Warfare 2: Ghost

7. False - it's one iteration on

8. Square Enix

9. Task Force 141

10.Sergeant Gary "Roach" Sanderson


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

done


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't wait for this game to come out :thumb:

Nice one


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

done 10 outta 10 lol thx 4 that, hope u win


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

10 out of 10


----------



## mac_man_luke (Sep 26, 2008)

too bad they gimped the game with no dedicated servers - only "match maker"


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hah, nice referal


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

thats that done fingers crossed


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I need the goggles as the nights are getting longer and that MAD YN stays near me..........


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

mac_man_luke said:


> too bad they gimped the game with no dedicated servers - only "match maker"


It works just fine in 4 for me. With the new host migration it'll work even better. :thumb:


----------

